

Introduction to HTML and CSS - mjhea0
https://github.com/mjhea0/thinkful-html

======
jumpwah
"For this exercise, please download the cross-platform editor Sublime Text,
which is an _open-source_ editor designed for simplicity and ease of use.

Also, please make sure you have Google Chrome installed."

~~~
deevus
Indeed. ST is neither open-source or free.

~~~
mjhea0
Updated. Thanks to some kind PULL requests

------
bluetidepro
This is a great resource. Good work!

I recently was helping out a non-technical friend with basic HTML/CSS stuff
(like this repo) and I had the best success with showing her
[http://www.codecademy.com/tracks/web](http://www.codecademy.com/tracks/web).
She had tried other resources but _for her_ , Codecademy seemed to be the most
hopeful and easy to use (AND FREE).

~~~
mjhea0
Cheers!

------
timme
\- things like "first-paragraph" are better written as classes.

\- things like odd-even should be implemented with pseudo selectors.

------
eyusti
Hi! This is Ellen from Thinkful. The author is one of our amazing mentors who
does a number of free sessions where he walks through these types of guides.
Check it out: [http://www.thinkful.com/a/mentorship-
preview](http://www.thinkful.com/a/mentorship-preview). If you are just
starting to learn to program we hope you join us!

~~~
mjhea0
Yes, I present a basic tutorial like this every Wednesday. Then address any
questions about the tutorial or programming in general. I'm a Python and
front-end mentor and know Ruby as well. So if you're looking to learn how to
code, contact me. Or visit [http://thinkful.com](http://thinkful.com).

Cheers!

------
ultimatedelman
This makes it sound so easy... browser bugs and idiosyncrasies still cling to
web development like barnacles. Maybe one day when the old IEs and Firefoxes
are dead, web development will become this. I hope it does, at least :)

~~~
Bahamut
You have to start somewhere - when beginning, there's no reason to worry about
different browsers, you need to focus on the core concepts.

------
piyasde
Good one for Start up developers as this is clean and the challenges in last
of the Github Page are fair for them. Good to see that old html tags are not
used.

------
danatkinson
It's a shame that they're not producing valid HTML.

------
grahamel
nice touch with the <br> <br/> either is fine

~~~
baby
isn't <br /> part of XHTML and not HTML5?

~~~
grahamel
Actually looking into it seems that it is, and that example is wrong.

The spec examples only use <br> and call it a void element (one which can't
have any content) but states only foreign elements can be self closing.

~~~
shawnz
It's true that void elements can't be self-closing in HTML, but the slash is
still allowed. If you scroll down to 8.1.2.1 #6, you will see that the slash
is just ignored if present on void elements.

